# New Addition... S&W 642



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got it Thursday... S&W 642 .38spl +p 

It's going to be a lot easier to CCW during the summer months. I just need to find a good pocket holster for it. The holster search begins! I may change out the grips as well, maybe go with Hogue or something. Just something a tad bigger to help absorb some recoil.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Love mine and carry it daily. Get some snap caps and dry fire it 2000 times. Smooths the trigger out nicely.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice looking piece to add to your collection. Thinking about getting something along those lines myself.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one that I use if you want leather,the 001. I like it real well.
http://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_5


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice gun you gothere JS...waiting for a range report and some pictures. Congratulations!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Here's one that I use if you want leather,the 001. I like it real well.
> http://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_5


Thanks!

I just ordered the 001....


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

In warm weather I EDC a 642. I have found the Uncle Mike's Combat Grips (in S&W catalogue) to offer the most comfort and yet concealability for pocket carry. This is the grip found on some of the 640s and 60s. I have also found that I have much better recovery (repeat shots) with standard pressure ammo. All of this pertains to my perceptions and yours may vary. I practice weekly with the 642 and I find that the above factors allow me to fire it a lot without any "pain" and with good effect on target. It is a very controllable and effective carry weapon if you use it right,


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

js said:


> I may change out the grips as well, maybe go with Hogue or something. Just something a tad bigger to help absorb some recoil.


The 642 is a great little gun, and may work for pocket carry, if you wear khakis or cargo pants a lot, or if you want to carry it in a coat pocket. But if you put Hogue or Pachmayrs on it, you may remove the pocket-carry option. They are somewhat over-sized, and the sponginess that makes them great for absorbing recoil makes them stick to the inside of a pocket. Really, the recoil is negligible with practice ammo, and not that bad with SD ammo. You might change your mind about needing the Hogues after a little practice.

I have CT Laser grips on mine, in the oversize, spongy type grips they used to make, and I can only carry it IWB, in a SmartCarry crotch holster, or in a jacket pocket.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Bisley said:


> The 642 is a great little gun, and may work for pocket carry, if you wear khakis or cargo pants a lot, or if you want to carry it in a coat pocket. But if you put Hogue or Pachmayrs on it, you may remove the pocket-carry option. They are somewhat over-sized, and the sponginess that makes them great for absorbing recoil makes them stick to the inside of a pocket. Really, the recoil is negligible with practice ammo, and not that bad with SD ammo. You might change your mind about needing the Hogues after a little practice.
> 
> I have CT Laser grips on mine, in the oversize, spongy type grips they used to make, and I can only carry it IWB, in a SmartCarry crotch holster, or in a jacket pocket.


The jury is still out on the grips... I'm going to try some standard pressure ammo first, to see how it feels and may just go that route. The reason for getting the 642 is for summer carry... cargo type/loose fitting shorts, etc. In the cooler months I'll continue to carry my H&K P30.

Of course... Laser grips at some point might be pretty cool....


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Donhume.com is the place to start looking for that holster.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*My 642 - long-winded, in my usual style*



js said:


> The jury is still out on the grips...
> Of course... Laser grips at some point might be pretty cool....


I bought a 642 a couple of months ago. And an El Paso Saddlery "02" leather holster at the same place. $50.
It's for CCW. And to replace my big and heavy guns I used to carry on steep mountain hiking trails.

The holster is outside the pants, belt-loop slots, molded. It has an adjustable mental tension screw. I can draw and reholster easily, but the gun will not fall out when the holster is upside-down.
Later I saw "unhappy" things on the Internet about El Paso's service and delivery. But, I bought what I was looking at, and it is quality stuff.

And, I immediately bought the "new" CT LG-405 one-piece grips on the Internet. Short grip, with soft parts front and rear, with harder plastic "side panels" with small ambi palm swells. $219, with free shipping.

Whatever people may think about laser-grips for actual self-defense, they improved my sandbag "target-shooting" groups for accuracy at seven yards by a huge amount compared to the front ramp/rear notch with my 66 yr. old eyes. 
And, rapid-fire practice with the laser has improved my rapid-fire point and shoot at seven yds. without the laser. That's what it is all about. I'll still count on the laser as long as it's lit.

I got a DeSantis "SuperFly" pocket holster over the Interent. $30. It works really well for pocket draw and reholstering. It has a removeable flap (velcro'd) to reduce "printing". This rig protects the gun when stored in my vehicle consoles.
How they made its "plastic" stick to the inside of your pocket without attracting lint or dirt on it is some kind of miracle "modern living through chemistry".

I also got two Bianchi "Speed Strips". Not speedy, but they keep the extra defensive rounds "inline" where you can find them. And, a HKS speed-loader. Round, of course. Perfect for your jean's "watch pocket".

With snap caps, I practice loading, aiming, and dry-firing for 3-5 minutes almost every night. That has "helped" the trigger. And, my reloading speed. But, I'll never match a "tactical reload" with my semi-auto magazines. :mrgreen:

All in all, I am VERY pleased with the 642 and my aftermarket accessories. :smt023


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*.38 Special SD ammo*



js said:


> . . . I'm going to try some standard pressure ammo first, to see how it feels and may just go that route. . . .


I'm carrying Federal Premium "Personal Defense Low Recoil" 110 grain Hydra-Shok JHP .38 Special in my 15 oz. 642 Airweight.
$24.95 per 20 at one of my local gunshops. We have five shops here plus Big 5 and Walmart for ammo. :mrgreen:

This stuff is obviously not P+.
Personally, I don't really know how they work.
I've had the gun a couple of months, and I haven't needed to stop anything. Or, kill anything.
And, I don't really expect to get real-life experience on their perfomance.

But, page 40 of my 1952 copy of "Handbook for Boys" states the Boy Scout motto is "Be Prepared". :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got the Don Hume pocket holster today... fits like a glove. :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

cooollll..


----------

